# Consumnes River Preserve-In Search of Sandhill Cranes



## eychow (Jul 8, 2011)

Hello All,

Just wanted to share some pics of the Sandhill Cranes and other waterfowl I saw on a recent tandem ride.

Consumnes River Preserve-In Search of Sandhill Cranes | Ride Chronicles

Check out the short video too: mje510's Channel - YouTube

I hope you enjoy it!


----------

